# Einfügen von .jar libraries in Eclipse



## deathlock (13. Sep 2005)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe da das jsapi.jar file und würde es gerne in Eclipse einbinden, damit ich javax.speech.* verwenden kann.
Leider weiss ich nicht wie das funktioniert. Kann mir da mal jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank schonmal.

LG, deathlock.


----------



## bygones (13. Sep 2005)

rechtsklick auf projekt -> build path -> add (external) jars (oder libs oder so)


----------



## deathlock (13. Sep 2005)

Vielen Dank. Hat geklappt.


----------

